# CC209 The Sherbrooke Hussars - Reunion 2007



## Sher H (25 Jun 2006)

Greetings to all former cadets, officers and civilian instructors of army cadet coprs CC 209 - The Sherbrooke Hussars. We are planning a reunion back at the regiment in Sherbrooke Quebec sometime in 2007 and are looking for all former members, officers, civilian instructors and supporters  of the cadet corps. We are extending an invitation to everyone that has been involved or participated in the growth of CC209 army cadet coprs at the Sherbrooke Hussars Regiment. Please contact me for more information at hvallieres@warp.nfld.net. Thanks to all and hope to hear from all former members!


----------

